

2012 Founders' Letter (re Effective Stock Split) - jsm386
http://investor.google.com/corporate/2012/founders-letter.html

======
DrJ

      The proposal is subject to the approval of a majority of the voting power 
      of Google’s common stock, voting together as a single class, at our
      annual meeting on June 21, 2012.  Given that Larry, Sergey, and Eric 
      control the majority of voting power and support this proposal, 
      we expect it to pass.
    

what a nice way to say

"we are doing this"

------
therealarmen
Pretty amazing that Larry and Sergey have been able to hold on to the reins
over all these years. Props to them for having the fortitude.

------
fiatmoney
"Ownership" without either voting rights, or an explicit entitlement to a
share of profits, seems like a contradiction in terms.

